# Probleme mit Partionierung?



## Shakron (30. Mai 2001)

Ich will auf meinem PC Apache und den MS SQL-Server installieren. Jetzt frag ich mich ob es da vielleicht Probleme gibt, da ich meine Festplatte in 2 Partitionierungen geteilt habe und auf der einen Win98, auf der anderen Win2000 läuft. Die Progs will ich auf der C installieren (mehr Platz) aber da ist Win98 und ich will mit den Progs in Win2000 arbeiten ... ist das überhaupt möglich oder werde ich meine Partitionierung über den Haufen schmeißen müssen?

... bzw wie ist sowas wenn man 2 Festplatten hat?

Danke, Shakron


----------



## ufoman2 (30. Mai 2001)

*mal überlegen*

hmmm, hast du denn nur diese 2 partitionen oder hast du nich eine dritte (logische partition), die beiden primär partitionen zugänglich ist? dann hätte ich das teil auf dieser logischen partition installiert.

wenn du aber garkeinen platz hast, dann würd eich mir ggf. eine neue platte kaufen (ab 150DM) oder ich würde win2000 booten, auf die win98-partition zugreifen und das auf dieser platte installieren. damit sind die files auf der win98-partition und die notwendigen reg.db-einträge unter win2000.

oder kauf dir partition magic oder einen anderen partitionierer, mit dem du das layout der vorhandenen partitionen ändern kannst... dann kannst du win98 kleiner designen und win2000 grösser einstellen. kann aber unter umständen probs mit ntfs-partitionen - wenn vorhanden - geben...

viele wege führen nach rom, die frage ist, welchen du einschlagen wirst... ansonsten schreibe einfach mal, welche partitionen du hast und wie gross die sind...vielleicht bringt uns das ein stückchen weiter...

ufoman2


----------



## neuk (30. Mai 2001)

*vollkommen egal*

So wie ich dich jetzt verstanden haben benutzt du die Progs nur unter Win2k, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Schwierig wird es wenn man sie unter beiden Betriebssystemen nutzen will, macht aber nicht so viel Sinn, denke ich ...


----------

